# Returning back to home country on pink visa



## bilal486 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi,
I have pink slip and my visa is not yet stamped and I want to go back to my home country and don't want to continue my current job here in dubai. SO what do i need to do? Will I have to wait for my visa stamping or I have to say my PRO to cancel my visa? Or is there nothing to do and I can easily go back to my home country.


----------

